

Show HN: rad urls - trending URLs on social networks - jonatank
http://radurls.com?i=932

======
matthewbaker
I like it. Could you possibly add functionality to break it down by topics?
For instance, searching "government shutdown" would produce top trending
relevant shares.

~~~
jonatank
Thank you for your suggestion! Yes, I am introducing these features very soon
:)

~~~
matthewbaker
Good to hear, it would be nice if I could subscribe to some sort of newsletter
to be alerted of your updates.

~~~
jonatank
Great idea, I will add an email subscription box at the bottom by tomorrow!

